# Grooming for a min pin?



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

This may seem a bit silly, but both of my other dogs have been long haired and needed a bit of maintenance. The golden retriever mix had to me trimmed and brushed to avoid mats, and the poodle, well, she was a poodle. That kinda speaks for itself, lol. Now I've got a min pin, or at least he looks like a min pin, lol. Really short hair, so I doubt he'll need a trim or anything, and I'm not even sure if he'll need brushed... Do they shed? So I guess my question is, what kind of maintenance does a min pin need? How often should he get a bath? If he needs brushed, what kind of brush would be best? Right now, all I'm doing is nails and teeth. Am I missing anything?


----------



## CoverTune (Mar 11, 2007)

Bathe him when he's smelly.. I do my short coat pups every 4-6 weeks or so and if you find him shedding a lot, I recommend a Zoom Groom.


----------



## Merle-velous (Jun 19, 2011)

Zoom Grooms work well, i also use a rubber curry on my great dane, it takes out a lot of dead hair.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

I also recommend the Zoom Groom. We use it on our Dane as well. As for baths - Loki gets a bath maybe 3-4 times a year, at most.


----------



## abi88 (Jul 2, 2008)

We have a pug/x, my best friend has his sister and the in-laws have a min-pin/x I use a shedding blade(like for my horses) on all of them along with a rubber curry. I also bathe the pug/x every month and a half to two months and make sure we wipe them down with baby wipes ever week(including in the ears.)


There really isn't that much to do, but yes they do shed, and need cleaning more then "grooming"!


----------



## jfinner1 (Mar 4, 2009)

Merle-velous said:


> Zoom Grooms work well, i also use a rubber curry on my great dane, it takes out a lot of dead hair.


I actually was wishing that they had curry combs for dogs. I've only ever seen them for horses. Do they have curry combs for small dogs? Could you point me to a place to buy one?

I LOVE Zoom Grooms. I had one for my bunnies (it got lost a few months ago, haven't gotten around to buying a replacement). I'll have to get a new one soon.


----------



## prati_miracleworx (Jun 6, 2011)

Wash your pet regularly. I do it on daily basis. Nails can be taken care of once in a week.


----------



## Loki Love (May 23, 2010)

prati_miracleworx said:


> Wash your pet regularly. I do it on daily basis. Nails can be taken care of once in a week.


I'd actually discourage washing your pet on a daily basis - it can have the opposite effect and end up drying out their skin.


----------



## Shell (Oct 19, 2009)

jfinner1 said:


> I actually was wishing that they had curry combs for dogs. I've only ever seen them for horses. Do they have curry combs for small dogs? Could you point me to a place to buy one?
> 
> I LOVE Zoom Grooms. I had one for my bunnies (it got lost a few months ago, haven't gotten around to buying a replacement). I'll have to get a new one soon.


You can get a foal curry comb, they are a bit softer rubber and pretty small, an oval about the size on an egg.


----------



## prati_miracleworx (Jun 6, 2011)

Loki Love said:


> I'd actually discourage washing your pet on a daily basis - it can have the opposite effect and end up drying out their skin.


 hmmm....actually depends on the climate....if it is dry enough, there's no need of daily bath....agreed


----------



## amberly (Feb 6, 2011)

They do shed quite a lot. Well can.
So you'll still want to bath and do nails on a regular basis. Try a zoom groom. You can use it in the tub while soaped up and while dry.


----------

